# Activity on these forums



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I recently came back to this forum after a few years of inactivity due to life. 

I'm just as passionate about the hobby, but I notice the huge decrease in activity, particularly from people from the actual GTA (lots of out of town posts in the Buy/Sell/Trade) specifically. Actually, Kijiji seems to have more activity under the aquarium topic than here. 

Just a shout out to the old timers here, if they're around and maybe a dicussion on how to increase the activity on these forums? 

Kind of breaks my heart a bit comparing this forum to a few years ago. 

Has the aquarium industry dwindled a bit in Toronto? I know PJ's pets is gone, and so have alot of the downtown stores have disappeared. 

I'd love to be able to actually talk to people about fish again, and trade stuff more easily. 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*activity*

still here ....

this forum has changed to a buy and sell forum most come on and sell or buy and really not much input or logs of there tanks .. kinda disappointing as well tried to peek interest a few times but not much responses 
the forum owners have dropped the ball , don't think they care since they seem to get the hits on the buy and sell again just my opinion

so yah I am still here and a few other old timers I don't have a freshwater tank anymore but happy to talk fish .. theres a few new stores in scarb one at kennedy and ellsmere opening seems to have quite a bit of freshwater stuff in the plans .. may be worth a check out ... the magical aquarium 
cheers


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Well, I'm here too, but not an old timer. And I would rather discuss fish than sell stuff.
So let's get to discussing stuff!
Salt water or ponds. No freshwater tanks any more.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hey*

Well certainly u are not a old timer Cheryl but u sure are a seasoned veteran on here .. how many times u have helped me out.. I agree let's discuss ...
Pick a subject ... mine would be copperband butterflies 
Who has them .. how long .. What have i done to keep them what do u feed them .. yes I'm 8 for 8


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, it's not a copperband butterfly, but last month I came across a coldwater butterfly that I really wanted to pick up. It was beautiful and perfect for a 65 degree tank.....

In terms of copperband, I think the trick is what tank mates they have. Our last one was big and fat and really well fed. Tom, you know the feeder we made.
But then one night we find him wedged in a rock, white as a ghost and 10 minutes later he's dead.
So I think they need to be in a tank with lots of space and nothing too big or too fast.
So next time, I'm going to try a copperband as the only big fish, with lots of smaller slender fish.
Or at least that's the plan right now.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Still kicking around, despite not hosting an aquarium since early 2013… Right now I'm happy to live vicariously through the experiences of others.

And agreed, as some of the 'forum elders' have since moved along, the site does indeed appear to have evolved into little more than a 'buy & sell' marketplace of late. A shame, IMO. 

I tend to agree with Tom - although the new site owners seem to keep their distance (for the most part), the changes did seem to start occurring (whether coincidentally or not) around the time ownership changed hands. (Maybe the addition of ever-more commercial adverts to the site sub-consciously encouraged forum members to add ads of their own?!?)

But I still visit every once in a while, hoping to see a few new build logs or existing tank progress reports - FW, SW or whatever - personally, I enjoy 'em all!. Increasingly I leave (Selfishly? Since I don't actually own an aquarium any longer) a little disappointed. 

Maybe I'll be next to move along? (CNC/Wood-Working/Diesel Truck/RV forums are among some of my other interests, and areas I can contribute as an 'active participant', rather than a 'passive bystander', as I am here)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

There was a thread in forum suggestions about this exact topic.

I suggested that the "New Posts" function should be divided into two buttons, one that shows only buy/sell threads, and one that shows only non-buy/sell threads. This would make it a lot easier to see new content, and encourage participation in discussions.

Unfortunately, nothing came out of it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Kickstart*

I tried to get topics going to kick start some builds and I go even fun stuff. Unfortunately I'm my add I wasn't selling or giving away something .. even the site admin questioned... what's thus mean .. obviously over there 
Heads ... it is disappointing as thus has been a learning experience for me for the last 4 or 5 years ...
I hope somehow it gets turned around ..


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey guys. Been a couple years without a tank for me and I was thinking of starting another small saltie. This was always my resource spot but it doesn't look like it anymore although I might be able to buy stuff lol. I stopped at magical aquarium earlier in the week and it seems that the fish room is still under construction. They do have equipment at what seem like reasonable prices but being out of the hobby for so long I may not be the best judge.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Site*

Thus site us still the bomb lots of valid users who can help .. this is exactly what we are talking about ..u need to post valid questions and u will get a response from us ..hope u don't give in and leave cheers


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

tom g said:


> Well certainly u are not a old timer Cheryl but u sure are a seasoned veteran on here .. how many times u have helped me out.. I agree let's discuss ...
> Pick a subject ... mine would be copperband butterflies
> Who has them .. how long .. What have i done to keep them what do u feed them .. yes I'm 8 for 8


Hi there,
Tom, don't tell me you lost this CBB too. 
I do the same as you did. Feed them with live black worms, then mix it with frozen (brine shrimp, mysis and blood worms). This way they get used to the frozen food. I think it's easier to get them to eat with other fish around rather then having them alone in the tank. 
My first one is over 3 years with me. He's in the 125g with tangs and foxface, double the size of him. Eats frozen and even pelets.
The second one I lost after I had him for over a year. He was in my clowns tank. He was eating frozen. Ones I picked up a rock from the sand and he quickly picked up a big bristle worm and eat it. From that moment he stopped eating and died in 3-4 days.
The third one I got about 2 months ago. He's in the Red Sea Max 130 with the 2 clowns, one flame angel and a bangai cardinal. Eats frozen but I still feed him with live black worms too. He's racing with the rest of the fosh for food. Gets more food then any other.
CBB is my favorite fish btw.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

You want to talk about quiet, have a look at the planted tank section. I think there is all of four guys and that's stretching it, that actually post. There is two maybe three journals that are actually active and they only receive a post or two a month. 

Not to sure how to drum up more activity but it sure would be nice to get some going. 

The idea of actually separating the buy and sell from new post is a great idea. 
Currently only 5 out the 25 new posts are not buy and sell related, be it either private sales or stores advertising new product. It's a shame, I'm sure knowledgeable members that could be answering questions probably can't be bothered to sift through all the junk to search for someone asking for help/advice. God for bid you don't log on for a day or so. With so many buy and sell posts, actual non buy and sell post just get buried and forgotten.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If you guys have any questions about keeping or purchasing large exotic fresh water fish, I am more than happy to answer them!

how did I get 5000+ posts?!?


----------

